# Win 10 / Samsung TV Screen Mirroring Issue



## sandylove (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask this question but I do hope it is!

I can connect my Note 4 to my Samsung TV via screen mirroring with no issues, however, when I try to connect my Lenovo laptop (Win 10), here is what happens:

1. Devices recognize each other and say "connecting
2. TV says "connected" while laptop continues to say "connecting"
3. Both screens go blank while TV says "loading..."
4. TV says "The video data is not supported"
5. TV goes back to saying "loading..."
6. Nothing happens and I have to turn off the TV or its screen mirroring for my laptop screen to come back on.

If anybody can help, I would really appreciate it as this is driving me nuts!

Thanks in advance,

Sandy


----------



## hteeth (Dec 4, 2015)

I am experiencing the exact same problem. Phone (note 4) works fine. Lenovo Yoga 12 gives the messages as above. Even tried Samsung's Allshare Cast as well with no results.


----------



## sandylove (Dec 1, 2015)

hteeth said:


> I am experiencing the exact same problem. Phone (note 4) works fine. Lenovo Yoga 12 gives the messages as above. Even tried Samsung's Allshare Cast as well with no results.


Sorry to hear you are experiencing the same problem although I must admit it's a bit of a relief that I'm not the only one as that means it's an actual error rather than a fault my end. Hope someone will be able to help...


----------



## How'dIdoThat (Nov 2, 2004)

Have you tried updating the firmware on your Samsung tv ? You can download the firmware to a thumb drive and then install it in your tv .https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=how+to+update+firmware+on+samsung+tv


----------

